# FX option trading



## cbc1 (8 December 2012)

Hi all.

Sorry to bring up derivative trading here but I have spent to long googling, chasing up false advertising,  getting asked unrealistic questions,  and finally getting asked for my US social security number.

I'm not in America,  I'm in FREAKIN Australia so I don't have a Social Security Number.

My question is simply, I assume you guys trade forex if you are on this forum.  If you know that your provider / trading platform is Fx Options trading enabled then can u please name them on this thread?  It will save me some some serious screwing around.

Thanks


----------



## TulipFX (9 December 2012)

You might like to inquire with this company: http://www.halifax.com.au/ho/fxoptions_trading.asp

We only trade spot currency, so have no experience with options. Have heard the above mentioned in passing discussions so throwing it out there for you.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (10 December 2012)

cbc1 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sorry to bring up derivative trading here but I have spent to long googling, chasing up false advertising,  getting asked unrealistic questions,  and finally getting asked for my US social security number.
> 
> ...




Interactive Brokers would most likely offer FX options you could look at them.


----------



## CanOz (10 December 2012)

>Apocalypto< said:


> *Interactive Brokers* would most likely offer FX options you could look at them.




Yes, but the options are Futures Options, based on the Globex contracts.

CanOz


----------



## cbc1 (13 December 2012)

TulipFX said:


> You might like to inquire with this company: http://www.halifax.com.au/ho/fxoptions_trading.asp
> 
> We only trade spot currency, so have no experience with options. Have heard the above mentioned in passing discussions so throwing it out there for you.




Hi Tulip,

Thanks for the response and for the halifax website.  Sadly this is the problem I've been having.  That halifax website trades FXoptions as if they were CFDs.  Whilst this has its benefits my main concern is the profit and the fact that the Halifax website isn't actually connected to the ISE.  Also the options are at fixed prices! WT?  I trade ASX options and I can buy and sell at the fair value (whatever price I want), whilst halifax is fixed.  PWWT. GOH. 

Why would I enter into a contract on halifax for 8 cents when I can go to the market and enter into the same contract for 5 cents,  THATS JUST TO ENTER INTO A CONTRACT!???!?!......  NEVER MIND THE FACT THAT IF THE MARKET MOVES IN MY FAVOR I COULD CLOSE OUT THE CONTRACT FOR 20 CENTS WITH AN ISE BROKER WHILST I WOULD BE CLOSING OUT THE SAME CONTRACT ON HALIFAX FOR 15 CENTS. 

Take ur pick tulip.  ISE broker for 300% return or halifax for 100% return..

Sigh....

I'm getting frustrated.

I imagine that FX options work the same as stock options..... if they don't then I shall stick with stock options.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## TulipFX (14 December 2012)

It seems you know more about it then I do. Let me know your answer when you find it so I can pass it on to the next person who asks along the same lines


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 December 2012)

to my knowledge, they run saxo and IB. I personally wouldn't trade on a Dealing desk made option. (spreads) plus other aspects. agree best to stay with an exchange based option.

I would think options over FX futs would be just as good as a spot option plus they are exchange based, but i am guessing on that call.

I used to do a bit of Futs option trading over feeder cattle never had any probs. 




cbc1 said:


> Hi Tulip,
> 
> Thanks for the response and for the halifax website.  Sadly this is the problem I've been having.  That halifax website trades FXoptions as if they were CFDs.  Whilst this has its benefits my main concern is the profit and the fact that the Halifax website isn't actually connected to the ISE.  Also the options are at fixed prices! WT?  I trade ASX options and I can buy and sell at the fair value (whatever price I want), whilst halifax is fixed.  PWWT. GOH.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbc1 (14 December 2012)

Hi guys,

Thanks again,  I think we ought to close this up.

Turns out it was really quite simple,  I simply went to the ISE website and then went to brokers.  
I don't know why I didn't do this first.  Embarrassing......  

Anyway Apoco thanks for the info,  doesn't really make sense does it,  make $1 here or $4 over there?

Can you believe that in 2005 the FX options had a yearly turnover over of $155 trillion? ?

?


----------

